# My true story: I was permanently deactivated by Lyft on the star rating of 4.96



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

My true story: I was permanently deactivated by Lyft on the star rating of 4.96


I know that some Uber drivers moved to Lyft after they were deactivated by Uber. But trust me, Lyft is better than Uber but not much. I am sure most former Uber drivers who moved to Lyft would also be deactivated by Lyft not long later cause Lyft also deactivates driver's account as it wishes. 

I began to drive lyft since the end of JUNE 2019 in Syracuse after my Uber's account was hold caused by a rider's fake report, and I did have a better experience than I did in Uber.

I drove Lyft about 7 months. I worked hard and carefully and most period my star rating was above 4.95. But two incidents happened and it became their reasons of permanently deactivating my account:

The first one happened in a night of last December. When I drop off my rider in the local grey hound station, I was suddenly kicked off line and APP said I got safty issue. Then I receive a phone call, the lady from Lyft support told me at phone that a rider report me drank alcohol while driving cause my car smells alcohol. But it was absolutely a lie!

I told the lady I never did it. My car smells alcohol just because I ride some drunk passengers from the bar in downtown just now! And I asked the lady if I was a drunk driving driver, how can I earn a high star rating? (most time my star rating was above 4.95)
I asked the lady operator, did she feel that I was drunk while I speaking?
that lady consider for while and reactivate my account. But I was flagged safty problem.

after that I worked more carefully and I got the top 5 stars rating at the end of last month. 
But unfortunately, the second happened at the end of February. One night I took a lady rider on the traffic light of the corner of Gifford st and S west st, I waited more than 5 mins the red light still red and it was obviously dead and lady was mad. I asked the lady if she mind I across this dead red light? She said ****, why not you ****ing did it earlier!? you were wasting my time!

But after I did it, the lady reported that I crossed a red light! This time LYFT deactivated my account immediately and said this was final decision!

When I complained and told them what happened and all the details. But one of the managers, Mr. Tony said recently "many "riders reported me unsafe driving. I required him show me the original report and said I did not want their names or address. Tony refused and said it was "privacy".

Actually he lied. cause according the feedback LYft email me, there were 44 riders gave me 5 stars and only one reported me "unsafe driving" , it was that lady who reported me "across a red light"!

When I was deactivated by Lyft, my star rating was 4.96, before that, my star rating was 5.00.

I asked Tony by email, If many riders reported me unsafe driving, how can I get 5 stars and 4.96 stars? He did not reply.

All the drivers or former drivers, do you know what should I deal with this situation?


Simon Shen
03/07/2020 early morning


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm sorry Lyft deactivated you. You can visit your local Lyft office, and maybe they can help you. Besides that and messaging them, I don't think there's anything you can do.

Your situation with Lyft reminds me of a similar story I read on here. Good luck!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-permanent-deactivation-without-recourse.367953/


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

I saw your other post saying you got deactivated by uber, now you made another post saying you got deactivated by lyft? 

I dont think I've ever heard of a driver getting deactivated from both uber and lyft. 

Something is a little off...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

You are the first driver to ever be deactivated with a high rating!
I'm a higher up at Penguin Books and I would love to hear more about your unique story that I've never heard before!!


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

He be trolling.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You should sue them.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

^^^unfit driver!

Uber and Lyft do millions of rides per day. They know when a driver sucks and shouldn’t be on the road.

Asking a passenger if they want you to run a red light is not the smartest thing to do and then doing t after she accused you of running another red light.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just read OP’s thread about Uber and all I could think about was WTF. Now that I saw this one, my suspicion of him being full of bovine manure is confirmed.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Try commenting about this on twitter . On the lyft website


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm sorry Lyft deactivated you. You can visit your local Lyft office, and maybe they can help you. Besides that and messaging them, I don't think there's anything you can do.
> 
> ...


thank you!



welikecamping said:


> You should sue them.


Thank you. But I have no money for a lawyer.



kingcorey321 said:


> Try commenting about this on twitter . On the lyft website


Thank you. Can you give me a link?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

simonshen1973 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you. But I have no money for a lawyer.
> ...


go onto twitter and type in lyft


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> My true story: I was permanently deactivated by Lyft on the star rating of 4.96
> 
> I know that some Uber drivers moved to Lyft after they were deactivated by Uber. But trust me, Lyft is better than Uber but not much. I am sure most former Uber drivers who moved to Lyft would also be deactivated by Lyft not long later cause Lyft also deactivates driver's account as it wishes.
> 
> ...


Everyone has a good rating on Lyft. If pax doesn't rate it's an automatic 5 star.

To be deactivated by both in a short period of time means rideshare isn't the job for you. Sorry


----------



## simonshen1973 (Mar 7, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> go onto twitter and type in lyft


thanks alot



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You are the first driver to ever be deactivated with a high rating!
> I'm a higher up at Penguin Books and I would love to hear more about your unique story that I've never heard before!!


thank you


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Da f:# is a "drunk driving driver"?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

'Simon Shen', is that your name on driver account? Don't know what to make out of your story, 
To get PERMANENTLY DEACTIVATED involuntarily at 4.96 and no money to sue, what's in it to keep 5-star or 4.9x?


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> My true story: I was permanently deactivated by Lyft on the star rating of 4.96
> 
> I know that some Uber drivers moved to Lyft after they were deactivated by Uber. But trust me, Lyft is better than Uber but not much. I am sure most former Uber drivers who moved to Lyft would also be deactivated by Lyft not long later cause Lyft also deactivates driver's account as it wishes.
> 
> ...


Learn English. That's a great start.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

simonshen1973 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you. But I have no money for a lawyer.


I am sure with such a compelling tale you will find a Harvard educated attorney who will take this on contingency.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not Again.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Learn English. That's a great start.


Nothing wrong with his English. He probably speaks more languages than you.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We won't blame his English, We won't fault his driving. No one is perfect 100% all the time. Even military electronics fails from time to time under stress or burn-in test. Next time if Simon find another gig, driving or not, cancel the ride when you see anything out of norm. We hope there're other gig companies to choose from, not just one or two.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

simonshen1973 said:


> My true story: I was permanently deactivated by Lyft on the star rating of 4.96
> 
> I know that some Uber drivers moved to Lyft after they were deactivated by Uber. But trust me, Lyft is better than Uber but not much. I am sure most former Uber drivers who moved to Lyft would also be deactivated by Lyft not long later cause Lyft also deactivates driver's account as it wishes.
> 
> ...


This is precisely why I stopped driving after 8 pm. Too many problems with drunken riders. Not worth it.

Of all the good things one can say about Uber, my Yellow Cab days were better in a few areas:

1. No "ratings".
2. Since I'm paying the lease, it would take a really super drastic complaint from a rider for yellow to cancel my lease. I've had spats with riders, where they complained to the office, and the office manager, who I meet and get to know every day before checking into a cab, he knows me, and is far more likely to accept my side of the story than someone from Uber would. 
3. I can kick people out of my car without any fear of retribution from the office.

But, downside, cash at the end of the ride, there are times when I'm wondering if the rider is going to dash ( mostly young types, who are real quiet during the ride , but it doesn't happen more than once or twice a year ). On real long trips, most people will accept the idea of paying in advance.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Not much you can do. 
I find it hard to believe that you talked to a human from either company. 
Incidentally, when driving and the traffic light is stuck on red -- if you are allowed to turn right on a red light, make the turn and then a left to bypass the problem intersection.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Couple of things here:
1- Most people who drink and drive(sounds like you do) also have a tendency to run red lights. Not good amigo
2- Uber kicked you off, Lyft kicked you off, take a hint, find something else to do. How many signs do you need man?

You could become a professional Trump rally audience member, not sure how much it pays but they also seem to do stupid things...
Don't forget to wash your hands



Classical Telecaster said:


> I am sure with such a compelling tale you will find a Harvard educated attorney who will take this on contingency.


Call Rudy Giuliani, dude works for anyone


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> You should sue them.


Your mustache is either a thing of class and beauty or real creepy, can't decide...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

simonshen1973 said:


> My true story: I was permanently deactivated by Lyft on the star rating of 4.96
> 
> I know that some Uber drivers moved to Lyft after they were deactivated by Uber. But trust me, Lyft is better than Uber but not much. I am sure most former Uber drivers who moved to Lyft would also be deactivated by Lyft not long later cause Lyft also deactivates driver's account as it wishes.
> 
> ...


In the 5 years I've been driving Lyft and visiting this forum, I have NEVER seen anyone look back and say that being terminated by Lyft or Uber damaged their life in any way, shape, or form. In fact, they are always glad it happened. The termination forced him/her to move on to better things. Recently, Lyft/Uber has sunk to the bottom of the barrel in compensation.

A news report here in Chicago compared various "gig" jobs. Run of the mill taxi-driver jobs now pay better than Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

A new low for Lyft after they banned subcompact cars and deactivated me and another forum member for having livery cars when our cars are not livery and now deactivated people with high star rating for no reason
I hope Lyft goes bankrupt


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Nina2 said:


> A new low for Lyft after they banned subcompact cars and deactivated me and another forum member for having livery cars when our cars are not livery and now deactivated people with high star rating for no reason
> I hope Lyft goes bankrupt


What is a livery car?
When did they ban compact cars?


----------

